# Rattray's Accountant's Mixture



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Rattray's Accountant's Mixture is composed of Virginias, unsweetened black cavendish and Latakia. Notice that unlike most English blends, it contains no Orientals, or what we used to refer to as Turkish tobacco. Orientals are quite flavourful, but not high in nicotine. They add spice to the flavour profile but also make the mixture milder.
AM is the strong black coffee of the tobacco world. It is straightforward and plain and stout. There is a Latakia presence throughout the amoke, but it is not overwhelming. This might be a good tobacco for lovers of full bodied cigars. There is no equivalent to Oriental tobacco in the cigar world and the unfamiliar taste turns some cigar smokers off . 
At lightup the first taste is Latakia, but it quickly subsides into the background and the smoke takes on a uniform dark flavour with an almost chewey mouth feel. Occasionally a tiny bit of sweetness from the Virginias peeks through. Toward the bottom of the bowl it takes on a bit of bitterness reminiscent of coffee from the bottom of the pot. Those that judge strength by the amount of latakia in a blend are in for a surprise with this one. The percentage of Latakia is not great, but the strength will sneak up on you.
This is not a blend for everyone, but for those who like strong plain flavours it might be a winner. Three of four stars.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice review, Nick. I loaded up a bowl of this last night but I didn't get around to lighting it. You really nailed the essence of this with your description "the smoke takes on a uniform dark flavour with an almost chewey mouth feel". Spot on IMO.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Great review Nick, thanks. I've been wondering about this one, but now I'll just have to give it a go... It sounds like a nice departure from my regular smoking routine.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds like good stuff, Nick! Nice write-up! :tu I'm on TAD probation right now, my latest spendthriftery due to arrive any moment, but the next time I'm out of pipe cleaners...


----------

